# Can rats get the flu?



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

I do know rats can get certain ailments that humans get. But I havent seen anything about the flu bug (the pukey flu) My youngest son had a 24 hour bug and was vomiting, we wouldnt allow him to handle the rattie boys as I wasnt sure if they could get sick. Silly question, But I wanted to be on the safe side for the sake of all


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Nope. Rats can't vomit.  They can get URI's (Upper Respiratory Infections) and the like, but most of the illnesses we get can't be passed on to rats. I think a strep bacteria (but not strep throat itself) and one type of pneumonia are about the only illnesses rats can "catch" form humans.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Lol, i just wanted to comment on your signature, that is quite possibly the nicest one i have yet to see, props to you!  lol.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I was thinkin the exact thing as renay...niiice signature! 

and they should be fine, but you could never be too safe


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

renay said:


> Lol, i just wanted to comment on your signature, that is quite possibly the nicest one i have yet to see, props to you!  lol.


Thanks LOL Im a huge graphics addict and love making things in my PSP program! If you guys ever want a siggy let me know and Ill hook ya up with one


----------

